# The existence of the damned in hell (John Colquhoun)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2020)

The damned in hell have an existence, which will endure to all eternity; but, in the language of inspiration, they are said, not to “see life,” because their existence is not a happy, but a miserable one.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), p. 190.


----------

